# UGA/Barn Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

The barn has injuries and were exposed as pretenders in that recent Vandy game. They are talented, but i think the dawgs have a chance this year. Hopefully, the dogs step up at home and prove me wrong. Barn 27, Dawgs 24.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

In for the smackmouth


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2016)

They missed a late hit agains Michel and then call a weak holding call on UGA.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> They missed a late hit agains Michel and then call a weak holding call on UGA.



And that sums up our season right there.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky that wasn't picked. Nice D even though the bad snap helped us out.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> They missed a late hit agains Michel and then call a weak holding call on UGA.



Good grief that was a bump not a hit.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Chubb looking good, so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Good grief that was a bump not a hit.



Good grief he was 2 yards out of bounds so he is not allowed to hit him at all.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Ridley despite the PI!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

WTH was that?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2016)

What an utterly stupid play


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Touchdown bull tigers !


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

It was a 100% give away.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Why why why


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Can't even get a replay?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Missed an obvious hold on that sweep.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Missed an obvious hold on that sweep.



Their not missing them, just not gonna call em.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Touchdown auburn!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

That's crap!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2016)

How much money have these piece of poop refs have on this game?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 12, 2016)

turrible non call


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Auburn bagman doin work


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

The Gus bus picks up Refs too?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Absolute daylight robbery.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

I see my check got cashed!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey that dawg hit Johnson out of bounds why didn't they call a penalty!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

We are putting on a clinic on how not to tackle.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

No flag for roughing the passer?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Holding Georgia not called


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Holding against the entire offensive line of uga


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 12, 2016)

lol at T-Back


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

That hurt. Eason bowed up


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2016)

Another fizzled out O series. Swell.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2016)

Let's bunch it.....Chaney has got to be the worst OC EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2016)

Go for it UGA.  Kirby has no time management skills.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

About as quiet in here as a 10rc game thread.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

If they can beat the refs the Dawgs have a chance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2016)

Score?? Time left ??  Thanks !!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2016)

Burn 7 DAWGS 0 half time


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2016)

I bet Chubb is one unhappy RB


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

I bet Eason has a migraine


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why why why



Chaney Chaney Chaney


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Sean White is turrible


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

See what I mean?

Woof woof woof woof woof!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Fire Sean white


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Well.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Sean White is turrible



He's probably hurt and should be playing. But who you going in since Jeremy Johnson laid an egg?


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeremy Johnson for Heisman!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Did Georgia just kick 2 out of the end zone?????


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Did Georgia just kick 2 out of the end zone?????



Yep....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Cant seize the momentum when it was right there to take.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

White has more passing yards to Maurice Smith than to his team


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Let's go Dawgs! Drive it down the field!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Flag came out that time.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

I dont want to hear y'all crying about penalties not being called anymore.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Holding against entire UGA line


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Dawgs feasting outside. I understand keeping them honest inside, but it ain't workin!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Almost another pick!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Gus must be calling plays today


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Holding Georgia not called of course


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Keep them chains moving!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Like what I'm seeing on D,future  lookin bright on that side of the ball.Got to get the O going


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

1st down!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Ridley


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow! That could've been bad. 

All tied up going into the 4th!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Crud......


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

go dogzzz


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

We cant deal with any degree of success.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Atta boy Rodrigo!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Wild Thang!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Think we might found us a FG kicker.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Rodrigo! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

That is what I saying before he kicked FH.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on D hunker down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on guy's dig deep and hold them


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

I been trying to tell yall about Wild Thang


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Let's get a return going


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh look they called holding on auburn. Guess they can actually see after all


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

D is playing out of their minds


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice return I Mac!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Guess they can't see blocking in the back either


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Wild Thang flop^^^^^^^


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Guess they can't see blocking in the back either



Oh they see it but they couldn't cash my check till the second half.....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Quit crying throwed  back.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Finally a decent punt return.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Get em!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Whew.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

That was close.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Dang..... shooting ourselves in the foot


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Dang it! Don't stall now


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on wild thang!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Shoot


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Close Wild Thang


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

So was that.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

We have wasted a lot of opportunities tonight.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Stupid penalty hurt


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Wheew!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

We need a TD! Let's go offense!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Y'all worrying me running Chubb   I cringe in my knees every time he gets hit


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Chubb left, Michel right...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Nauta!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

First down


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Pound it in dawgs


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

First down!!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Tic toc tic toc


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Come guys puch one in!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Gus gonna have to put some 5 & 1 oil on his jaw frome chewing gum so hard


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Play action


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Whaddaya got Chaney?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Almost worked


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Man if that had worked......


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Dang chubb could have walked in the end zone


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Wild thang! !


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Wild Thang!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on D one more stand


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Alright defense hunker it down one more time!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Let's get a fumble or interception


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Come on make a stand!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Hold em guys


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Gus just choked on his juicy fruit


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Gooooo Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Atta a way D


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Well that's what happens when you have ONE quarterback and have to play him hurt


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Run the ball


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

Way to break their hearts DAWGS! Couldn't happen to a nicer team!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Well that's what happens when you have ONE quarterback and have to play him hurt



Thowman don't go all UT on us man.......


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Well that's what happens when you have ONE quarterback and have to play him hurt



You have JJ! Lol!


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

Score again on 'em Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

This game is not and I repeat not over.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Thowman don't go all UT on us man.......



I'm not making excuses. Can't blame the auburn defense. Not one point was scored by Uga offense
 The auburn offense didn't show up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

congrats dawgs on your win and now bama just won the west.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

It's Over Dawg!!!!!!Gus bus just slung a johnson  rod


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Just let the clock run out now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

dogs always win when i start the game thread.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

One mo play


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Woooo!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Ballgame!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Game


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on finally being bowl eligible dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Sweet win


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

I am glad we were playing Auburn today. They usually good for a  win.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

Party time in Athens!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

No first downs in the second half for Auburn


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

I think we scored 6 points on their defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

D showed up big time in the second half.


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Congrats on finally being bowl eligible dawgs!



Pretty good considering we only had one QB...


----------



## srb (Nov 12, 2016)

*Same ...*



Throwback said:


> Well that's what happens when you have ONE quarterback and have to play him hurt



Plus 1/2 First downs the whole half..

THE most pathetic Au game I have seen in awhile


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Auburn played some great D too.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2016)

Auburn was tough for sure!

Good game guys!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2016)

Chaney still sucks


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chaney still sucks



Got a little too cute. One almost worked....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

I will take the win and be happy.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs crushing  dreams


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs crushing  dreams



AU weren't a top 10 team to begin with.

They're my boys but I'm sorry they weren't.  

Top 25 sure top 10?? No


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chaney still sucks



This. Happy to have the win for sure, but still don't like Chaney. 

Go Dawgs 9-2 against Aubbie in the last 11!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2016)

All W's are good I'll take it


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on the win dawgsux . It's been a crazy year in the SEC


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> All W's are good I'll take it



Yep! Now go shoot a NE giant!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 12, 2016)

Just finished watching the game. Great ballgame. I was very surprised. I thought this was a bad matchup for us. There has definitely been some improvement in this team. I hope this was a harbinger of good things to come.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 12, 2016)

Rodrigo for Transportation Secretary.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs !!! Defense played Great !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I will take the win and be happy.



congrats on the win dogs. impressive defensive effort and becoming Birmingham bowl eligible. Hopefully you can with the next two and get a better bowl game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Auburn is not as bad as some thought they were earlier in the season.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the win dogs. impressive defensive effort and becoming Birmingham bowl eligible. Hopefully you can with the next two and get a better bowl game.



Love the new avatar.


----------



## across the river (Nov 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> AU weren't a top 10 team to begin with.
> 
> They're my boys but I'm sorry they weren't.
> 
> Top 25 sure top 10?? No



They weren't top 25 tonight with the running back out and the quarterback dinged up, which is why the dawgs won. Had they had both of them at full force it would have likely been a much different game.  Once UGA realized the QB couldn't throw it was pretty much over in term of Auburn putting up any points.  I don't think they made a 1st down the second half.  Thank goodness the defense scored.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

How many got the trivia question right today. It was, other than Athens and Auburn what other 5 cities had hosted this game. I got 4 of them.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 12, 2016)

Just read through the whole thread. Lots of comments on the refs, particularly the holding. At the beginning of the game, I was getting frustrated because I saw red jerseys getting pulled and stretched pretty good when AU was running to the outside. Then, I noticed UGA get away with a few as well. They seemed to be really "letting them play" when it came to holding penalties today. While I didn't exactly like it, I think they were consistent on it for both teams.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> How many got the trivia question right today. It was, other than Athens and Auburn what other 5 cities had hosted this game. I got 4 of them.



That was a tough one.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2016)

Great win DAWGS and hard fought by the Tigers! Like KY said I'll take the W and be happy.

1) The D is most definitely improving
2) Wims and Ridley are coming into their own
3) Ole KB has filled Rodrigo will all kinds of confidence, the 49 yarder was dead nuts just needed a little more leg
4) Kirby nabbed a good one in Maurice, that guy is a playmaker and has been all season
5) I'm hoping Chaney has a turnaround similar to Shanahan with the Falcons

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2016)

across the river said:


> They weren't top 25 tonight with the running back out and the quarterback dinged up, which is why the dawgs won. Had they had both of them at full force it would have likely been a much different game.  Once UGA realized the QB couldn't throw it was pretty much over in term of Auburn putting up any points.  I don't think they made a 1st down the second half.  Thank goodness the defense scored.



Wow, what a crybaby response.  This was a defensive battle and UGA clearly won it.  Auburn got their rear whipped.  Accept it and move on!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just read through the whole thread. Lots of comments on the refs, particularly the holding. At the beginning of the game, I was getting frustrated because I saw red jerseys getting pulled and stretched pretty good when AU was running to the outside. Then, I noticed UGA get away with a few as well. They seemed to be really "letting them play" when it came to holding penalties today. While I didn't exactly like it, I think they were consistent on it for both teams.



I don't know.  I think the refs in the 1st half called UGA tighter than Auburn both with regard to calling holding on UGA and letting Auburn slide on defensive interference.  The calls seem to be more even in the 2nd half.

The biggest difference in this game was how disciplined our defensive line was.  Kirby knows that to beat Auburn, our lineman had to neutralize their offensive lineman and our linebackers had to come up and make the plays.  Our defensive line did an awesome job of that.  So good that even Ol' Vern noticed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2016)

the dogs got ripped off on that one play that should have been interference. that was 6 for sure. well, at least the best team last night won.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 13, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Wow, what a crybaby response.  This was a defensive battle and UGA clearly won it.  Auburn got their rear whipped.  Accept it and move on!



No doubt, what a whiner. Our best tackler was held out, too. Natrez Patrick. 

Looks like that hurry up offense had around 7 second half possessions where they held the ball less than 2 minutes each time. We played a great defensive game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 13, 2016)

It was a great drive home from Ttown yesterday. Bama whipped MSU and listened to the Dawgs take care of Auburn. Thank you Dawgs and a big shout out to Maurice Smith. Roll Tide


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Auburn is not as bad as some thought they were earlier in the season.



Vandy and the Dawgs say they are


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 13, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like that hurry up offense had around 7 second half possessions where they held the ball less than 2 minutes each time. We played a great defensive game.



5:81 was AU total time of possession in the second half with no first downs.  Gary Danielson summed it up with his comment at the end "worst half of football I have seen played by a team with something on the line in a long time".  There was some terrible play calling on the coaches part and Sean White looked awful.  AU defense looked good until the end when they were totally gassed.

Looks like UGA has found a kicker.  Their D looked good.  Eason made some good throws under pressure that were clutch.

UGA definitely the better team last night.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> UGA definitely the better team last night.



I doan no bout all at. Auburn switched to the pass in the 2nd half. They should have stuck with the run. Either way a win is a win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I'm not making excuses. Can't blame the auburn defense. Not one point was scored by Uga offense
> The auburn offense didn't show up.



Yeah, that defense that couldn't cover anyone unless they were creating pass interference and not getting called.. You must mean that defense. The one that left UGA on the field for 40 minutes!! Yeah, that one..The one that gave up 343 yards to your 164?? Yeah that one.. The one that held Auburn to no 1st down in the second half?? Yeah, that one.. Oh wait, that was UGA's defense!

Suck it up T! Dawgs OWN Auburn!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, that defense that couldn't cover anyone unless they were creating pass interference and not getting called.. You must mean that defense. The one that left UGA on the field for 40 minutes!! Yeah, that one..The one that gave up 343 yards to your 164?? Yeah that one.. The one that held Auburn to no 1st down in the second half?? Yeah, that one.. Oh wait, that was UGA's defense!
> 
> Suck it up T! Dawgs OWN Auburn!!




How many points did Chubb and Michel score? Or your offense? 

Auburn threw that game away

At least vandy didn't beat us at home!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> How many points did Chubb and Michel score? Or your offense?
> 
> Auburn threw that game away
> 
> At least vandy didn't beat us at home!



Threw it away... You had no offense and the Dawgs shut you out and Bama scored the West.. 9 out of 12...   

And you got beat by a team that lost to Vandy.. Auburn sucks!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Threw it away... You had no offense and the Dawgs shut you out and Bama scored the West.. 9 out of 12...
> 
> And you got beat by a team that lost to Vandy.. Auburn sucks!



I don't care! Trump won! Libertaw!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I don't care! Trump won! Libertaw!



You don't care....  

Kirbys defense is still your daddy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I don't care! Trump won! Libertaw!



Yeah, you didn't want the Iron Bowl to pick the West...

Little brother done got slapped around again!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey ,let's all meet at Tombs corner &#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I don't care! Trump won! Libertaw!



Didn't even watch the game did you?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you didn't want the Iron Bowl to pick the West...
> 
> Little brother done got slapped around again!



Find me a post where I said I thought that was a possibility. 

IIRC I was and am just glad we get a bowl game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Find me a post where I said I thought that was a possibility.
> 
> IIRC I was and am just glad we get a bowl game.



Oh, so you are just getting use to us owning Auburn?


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2016)

with all that has been said....Chaney still sucks and we will suffer on O


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2016)

YEP, its Monday morning and Chaney still sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2016)

Daily Auburn sux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Threw it away... You had no offense and the Dawgs shut you out and Bama scored the West.. 9 out of 12...
> 
> And you got beat by a team that lost to Vandy.. Auburn sucks!



ouch


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, that defense that couldn't cover anyone unless they were creating pass interference and not getting called.. You must mean that defense. The one that left UGA on the field for 40 minutes!! Yeah, that one..The one that gave up 343 yards to your 164?? Yeah that one.. The one that held Auburn to no 1st down in the second half?? Yeah, that one.. Oh wait, that was UGA's defense!
> 
> Suck it up T! Dawgs OWN Auburn!!



Auburn's defense has nothing to be ashamed of.  We shot ourselves in the foot with a couple of good opportunities, but overall, Auburn's defense limited out scoring opportunities.  Nope, the only bragging right we have is that our defense shut down their powerful offense in every phase of their game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Auburn's defense has nothing to be ashamed of.  We shot ourselves in the foot with a couple of good opportunities, but overall, Auburn's defense limited out scoring opportunities.  Nope, the only bragging right we have is that our defense shut down their powerful offense in every phase of their game.



Agreed, AU's D line matches up with the best in America. 
Once we learned to attack them on the edges vs suffering blunt force trama smacking into big Adam's we ran it better. UGA's young D lineman may very well play like that line going forward.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2016)

Throwback said:


> How many points did Chubb and Michel score? Or your offense?
> 
> Auburn threw that game away
> 
> At least vandy didn't beat us at home!



Chubb was the leading rusher and the only one with over 100 yards. 

White threw it away - right to Maurice Smith. 

Glad y'all finally beat Vandy this decade. (not really) 

Besides the one scoring drive, how many yards, points and first downs did Auburn have?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2016)

Dawgs won that is all! 2nd half adjustments won the game! I didn't see us winning the game but I love surprises I hope a freak Nebraska whitetail surprises me to before I load up and head home Sat!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2016)

"Football games have consequences. We won." - Barack Hussein elfiii


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "Football games have consequences. We won." - Barack Hussein elfiii


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2016)

Rodrigo Blankenship is da man! 

We're on fire, boys! Look out!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2016)

Auburn sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Suck it up T! Dawgs OWN Auburn!!



Reading back thru these old threads and I'm starting to see why Throwback is so triggered..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Reading back thru these old threads and I'm starting to see why Throwback is so triggered..


1980


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 1980


3


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> 3



How many 5 star recruits  do the dawgs have on the team? 


1,980


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How many 5 star recruits  do the dawgs have on the team?
> 
> 
> 1,980



That’s right but we need more, it’s called depth.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How many 5 star recruits  do the dawgs have on the team?



12 out of 15 I think..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How many 5 star recruits  do the dawgs have on the team?
> 
> 
> 1,980


None on the front 4 on defense are 5 stars. They’re made up of 3 stars and they dominated your offensive line. By the way has anyone told you today that Aubarn sux? If not consider it done!! If you need me to tell you 3 times I can just let me know.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder how many butthurt Aubarn fans there are like Throwback?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder how many butthurt Aubarn fans there are like Throwback?


All of them. That's why it's so great!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of them. That's why it's so great!


Do you think throwup will ever be normal again?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Do you think throwup will ever be normal again?


If they beat Bama he might lighten up. If they lose.. Good lord, watch out!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> That’s right but we need more, it’s called depth.



And CKS is gonna get 'em.


----------

